# Acer Laptop Operating System not found



## RiRiley25 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place, I'm new and terrible with forms and stuff so please forgive me. 

here's my very extensive problem that I'm determined to fix myself, with help of the genius people from the internet 

My Acer Aspire 5553 comes up with this message when I turn it on 

Check Cable Connection! 
PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM 
Operating System Not found

I've looked all over the internet and nothing I've looked at (press F2, F12, F8, F10) seems to work, I've tried the recover disc, but that will load the language selection then come up with three options "Restore to default" "restore with data" or "exit" and will only let me click on Exit, which I don't want to do

I have taken the back off, and tried clicking the hard drive back into place (not that I had a clue what I was doing) but that doesn't seem to of made any difference at all. 

I really need to get it working again as it has important college work on it, pictures from my once in a life time trip and other stuff that I really need back soon (I know, pretty stupid not to have a back up of all these) 

So I think I've provided all the info I can, if you need anything else please ask. 

Also I'm rubbish with these BIOS OS and stuff, so please put it in simple terms (Sorry) and thank you in advance for taking time to help me, please don't just say ''take it to a repairs shop, because I really haven't got the money to do that, I have confidential documents on it because of my work, and the last time I did that I didn't get my laptop back at all. 

Thanks again.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

looks like it cannot see any harddrive and is going to the boot from LAN option 

if you can go into the bios and see if the harddrive is detected 

don't change anything (exit without saving) and usually its on the first page 
post screen shots


----------



## RiRiley25 (Apr 28, 2013)

etaf said:


> looks like it cannot see any harddrive and is going to the boot from LAN option
> 
> if you can go into the bios and see if the harddrive is detected
> 
> ...


How do I do that? I've gone to the BOOT menu after I press F2 but there is not LAN option there, I don't know how to see if the harddrive is detected


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> How do I do that? I've gone to the BOOT menu after I press F2 but there is not LAN option there, I don't know how to see if the harddrive is detected


F2 is correct 
and you should see a list of devices 

can you take a few photos and post from MAIN and from BOOT 

if you do a google image search with 
ACER bios showing drive image
some examples appear

it may have a sata or ide drive - i suspect sata 
also not sure what type of bios the ACER has


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

etaf said:


> also not sure what type of bios the ACER has


The Acer BIOS is Phoenix for the Aspire 5630 hence I assume also for the Aspire 5553.


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

RiRiley25 said:


> I've gone to the BOOT menu after I press F2 but there is not LAN option there, I don't know how to see if the harddrive is detected


Once in the BIOS window there ought to be six (6) headings:-
Information Main Advanced Security Boot Exit

using the keyboard arrow keys move to Boot so any window/menu items are listed and you ought to see a list of different bootable options in descending priority; IF you do not see any harddrive listed then the BIOS is unable to detect any hardware of that type. IF you see an option 'Network' then that'd be the equivalent to LAN.

On the right hand side of that BIOS screen you ought to be able to see some Help instructions to change boot priority.

When you've finished your 'inspection' just navigate to the heading Exit then select the option 'Exit Discarding Changes'. That will close the BIOS screen/window and let the BIOS proceed to wherever it's going to end up.


----------

